# River Hill Summer 2012



## Bob (May 9, 2012)

River Hill Summer 2012
June 16, 2012

http://union.cubingusa.com/riverhillsummer2012/index.php


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2012)

I will actually be missing a competition around here :O


----------



## Bob (May 9, 2012)

Kian said:


> I will actually be missing a competition around here :O


 
Have fun at the party.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 9, 2012)

in

River Hill comps > all other comps


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

I'm leaving for Myrtle Beach on the 16th, so...nah.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 9, 2012)

Yay, first competition I'll be doing a hell lot of work in -____-

Eh, it's worth it :3


----------



## masterofthebass (May 9, 2012)

yay 7x7


----------



## chris410 (May 9, 2012)

If I can find some time to sit and practice I will come up. Hopefully, it will not snow this time


----------



## Ickathu (May 9, 2012)

Possibility to have 3Bld please?

Also, if I get my 7x7 average down a lot (read "shave 25% off") after I register, can I just email the organizer and ask them to add 7x7 to my registration?


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 9, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Possibility to have 3Bld please?
> 
> Also, if I get my 7x7 average down a lot (read "shave 25% off") after I register, can I just email the organizer and ask them to add 7x7 to my registration?


 
You can change the events you're in after you register...


----------



## Bob (May 9, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Possibility to have 3Bld please?


 
The schedule looks pretty tight as is and there's not even a lunch in it. How would you propose 3BLD is added?


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 9, 2012)

Finally 
I'll be helping with judging/scrambling 
Goals:
3x3 Round 2
4x4 Round 2


----------



## Ickathu (May 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> The schedule looks pretty tight as is and there's not even a lunch in it. How would you propose 3BLD is added?


 
Magic.
No, not the event.

Eh, nevermind.
For lunch will we have to bring our own food then and sort-of snack in between events? I hadn't realized that there was no lunch time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2012)

Funny. We're having 7x7x7 at Dixon on the same day. I guess we should call it 7x7x7 day.


----------



## Bob (May 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Funny. We're having 7x7x7 at Dixon on the same day. I guess we should call it 7x7x7 day.


 
I saw that you posted in this thread and got excited thinking you would be coming. Not cool, Mike. Not cool.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 9, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Magic.
> No, not the event.
> 
> Eh, nevermind.
> For lunch will we have to bring our own food then and sort-of snack in between events? I hadn't realized that there was no lunch time.


 
From what I understand, we're going to have food for competitors, but you'll have to eat on your own time.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 9, 2012)

The last River Hill didn't have a specified lunch time, but lunch ended up being provided for everyone.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> I saw that you posted in this thread and got excited thinking you would be coming. Not cool, Mike. Not cool.


 
If you had had it on a weekend that I wasn't already scheduled to be a delegate, we might have come.  The competition is only 47 minutes away from my sister's house.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 9, 2012)

Might possibly be able to make it. Probably won't know until after Captain's Cove. When does registration close, and if possible, am I able to register and pay at the door? I'm assuming so, just wanted to check.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 9, 2012)

Anyone passing through NJ that can pick me up, I'm willing to split/pay for gas money. It would be much appreciated. PM me for details.


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> If you had had it on a weekend that I wasn't already scheduled to be a delegate, we might have come.  The competition is only 47 minutes away from my sister's house.


 
Like Bob, I also thought that your post might have been saying "I'm coming!". I was going to be very disappointed, though, because this is the only northeast competition I'm missing this year so it's just as well for me.


----------



## ender9994 (May 9, 2012)

I will be attending. Seems like it will be a fun competition. I was hoping that there was going to be 3x3 and 4x4 blind since that is all I have been practicing for a while now. I guess this just gives me a great reason to finally start practicing something else. Two rounds of pyraminx you say, guess I know what I will be spending my next few weeks on.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 9, 2012)

Well, Pyraminx is Felix's specialty, so of course there'd be two rounds of it


----------



## Ickathu (May 10, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> From what I understand, we're going to have food for competitors, but you'll have to eat on your own time.


 
Okay cool. Since there's no time block for lunch, I was just thinking it would be a problem if there wasn't food. If there is food provided (free?) then there isn't really an issue.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Okay cool. Since there's no time block for lunch, I was just thinking it would be a problem if there wasn't food. If there is food provided (free?) then there isn't really an issue.


 
It says on the main page that the 10 dollar registration fee will go towards lunch, which will be provided. Just clearing that up


----------



## Ickathu (May 10, 2012)

Reading the home page wouldn't have been a bad idea. 
I'm registering later, cause I'm 90% positive my parents will take me, since RHW got snowed out for us.

We _have_ to pay with PayPal? I don't have a paypal account. Can we not just pay when we get to the venue? I guess I can use my mom's paypal, but it'd be easier to pay at the venue.


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Reading the home page wouldn't have been a bad idea.
> I'm registering later, cause I'm 90% positive my parents will take me, since RHW got snowed out for us.
> 
> We _have_ to pay with PayPal? I don't have a paypal account. Can we not just pay when we get to the venue? I guess I can use my mom's paypal, but it'd be easier to pay at the venue.


 
Prepayment is a way of committing to attend. Without such a commitment, people sign up and then don't come. Last time, the competition was actually a loss--more money was spent than what was taken in. A lot of that has to do with people committing to the event and then changing their plans without notice.


----------



## Ickathu (May 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> Prepayment is a way of committing to attend. Without such a commitment, people sign up and then don't come. Last time, the competition was actually a loss--more money was spent than what was taken in. A lot of that has to do with people committing to the event and then changing their plans without notice.


 
Okay, but last competition was different. There was ice (black ice) and snow all up the NC-VA-MD-PA area.


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Okay, but last competition was different. There was ice (black ice) and snow all up the NC-VA-MD-PA area.


 
I provided that competition merely as an example. There have been plenty of others without such circumstances. At a SJC competition last year, there were enough no-shows that Rowe could not pay the WCA dues and actually had to pay for some of the pizza out of his own pocket. It's not fair to an organizer who puts in a lot of work to do a volunteer service for the cubing community by hosting a competition to have to PAY to run a competition.

Pros of prepayment:
- Allows organizer to plan a more efficient schedule (too many competitors shows that events may need to be cut or cutoffs may need to be strict, while too few competitors shows that you can prepare to add events or have more lenient cutoffs)
- Gives a better idea of how much food to order
- You do not waste paper/ink by printing scorecards for no-shows
- You do not waste time at the competition looking for people who did not bother to come
- The registration process is more efficient because most people will just check-in, you will not need to have an abundance of change for people paying because they have already done so, and you can start the competition on time

Most people have PayPal accounts today and they're free for the customer. Those who show their commitment and make the organizer's life easier by prepaying can reap the benefit of a lower registration cost. Those who sign-up but don't show are properly penalized for wasting our time, and those who choose to show up on the day of the competition without pre-paying pay a higher premium. From an organizer's standpoint, it's freaking awesome.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 10, 2012)

River Hill Winter did not have significantly more no-shows than other competitions, so I'm not sure that very many people didn't show up because of the weather.

At MIT we've come to expect about 25% no-shows. Assuming that we'll get 25% no-shows is pretty disastrous if we're wrong, so we're taking a pretty big risk at every competition. Competitions with pay-pal have had much more accurate pre-registrations.


----------



## ernie722 (May 11, 2012)

Hmmm this is 2 days after my summer break starts so i might have a chance of coming.....and i was going to go to the winter one but i had to miss it so i definatly want to
Come to this one


----------



## chris410 (May 11, 2012)

Ok I signed up, not sure how much time I'll have to practice (working full-time, going to school full-time, and teaching part-time). My times are not as much of a concern, I enjoy watching the fast cubers do their thing. Of course, it is always good to see everyone. I will be happy to help out however, this time I am going to do some warm up solves because last time I messed up nearly every solve because I did not warm up at all. 

My goal now is to see if I can improve my 7x7 enough to actually compete...doubtful but I will try.


----------



## uvafan (May 13, 2012)

I also signed up. I only signed up for 3x3 and 4x4 because I'm new and my 2x2 broke . I hope that my first competition will be a great experience!


----------



## jonlin (May 14, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> yay 7x7


 
I'm going to be ashamed if you don't get the NAR.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 16, 2012)

okay I'll be there now.

EDIT - anyone selling timers with data port. willing to buy, name a price.


----------



## Ickathu (May 18, 2012)

It's probably a bit too early to tell, but what do you guys think the cutoff (?) average will be to make it to round 2 of pyraminx? I want to know how much I'm going to need to improve if I want that to happen. I know I'm not gonna beat Felix. (or even come that close)


----------



## flee135 (May 18, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> It's probably a bit too early to tell, but what do you guys think the cutoff (?) average will be to make it to round 2 of pyraminx? I want to know how much I'm going to need to improve if I want that to happen. I know I'm not gonna beat Felix. (or even come that close)


 
I know this doesn't really answer your question, but if you didn't know already, I always have the top 12 from the last round move on. That being said, at the Fall 2010 competition that was 17.89, at the Spring 2011 competition that was 17.02, and at the Winter 2012 competition that was 12.53.


----------



## Ickathu (May 18, 2012)

flee135 said:


> I know this doesn't really answer your question, but if you didn't know already, I always have the top 12 from the last round move on. That being said, at the Fall 2010 competition that was 17.89, at the Spring 2011 competition that was 17.02, and at the Winter 2012 competition that was 12.53.


 
So if I can get sub10 (or even sub11) then I have a chance at round 2? That's good, because I average right around 11-12.
Thanks.


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 19, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> So if I can get sub10 (or even sub11) then I have a chance at round 2? That's good, because I average right around 11-12.
> Thanks.



Also keep in mind River Hill Winter had almost twice as many competitors, and I'm not expecting this one to have more than 50 people, so you stand a good chance  Good Luck


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2012)

Just paid.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 3, 2012)

First competition probably going to fail


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't think like that! My first two competitions(well, apart from OH) I was really down, so I failed. Think you're going to do well, and you'll do well


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 3, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Don't think like that! My last two competitions(well, apart from OH) I was really down, so I failed. Think you're going to do well, and you'll do well


 
Dude, what are you talking about?
At CSP you got 4 podiums, and a sub 15 3x3 average -.-


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Dude, what are you talking about?
> At CSP you got 4 podiums, and a sub 15 3x3 average -.-


 
Whoops, meant first two competitions xD


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 4, 2012)

haha well you see I kind of have like a barely sub 30 average and like a lot of the people going have like a sub 15 average soooo compared to them I kinda suck. Also I'm doing 4x4 5x5 and 2x2 and one handed and those take a lot of time to get your averages down, and I'm probably going to be really nervous and stuff so my hands are going to like shake during the solves but it's going to be fun. But I am really good at blind solves especially big cubes blindfolded and you can't really see the people looking at you so you can't be nervous but sadly there is no blind solve at this competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry, neither Felix nor I like BLD very much, so... xD

But addressing your issues: I wasn't much faster than you were at my first competition. What's your name? If you come early, I can introduce you to some of my friends(who are actually slower than you), and you can just enjoy yourself. If you're around 30, don't go to win, go to have fun. Just try and socialize, and you'll have a good time.


----------



## jrb (Jun 5, 2012)

First post on here in a while!

I'm trying to decide whether to compete. I haven't cubed in a really long time


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 5, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> haha well you see I kind of have like a barely sub 30 average and like a lot of the people going have like a sub 15 average soooo compared to them I kinda suck. Also I'm doing 4x4 5x5 and 2x2 and one handed and those take a lot of time to get your averages down, and I'm probably going to be really nervous and stuff so my hands are going to like shake during the solves but it's going to be fun. But I am really good at blind solves especially big cubes blindfolded and you can't really see the people looking at you so you can't be nervous but sadly there is no blind solve at this competition.


 
lol don't worry.
I was so nervous at my first competition, that I only managed to get one good 2x2 solve, and I messed up PLL twice in 3x3, so I got a 40 second average (when I averaged more around 30).
You just have to not psych yourself out. Remember, how well you do doesn't really matter. You're only there to have fun and do some solves. (if you think like that, you tend to be less nervous [about doing well] and you end up having good solves.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 5, 2012)

My name's Tarun Singh I was at the you can do the cube comp. and I saw you compete for Riverdale and you told me how your averages dropped by two seconds in two days and you like barely practiced, but yea it would be awesome to meet some of the other cubers there. I'll be practicing a lot next week so I could atleast make the cutoff for the big cubes. I really need to practice 5x5. I just broke both my 5x5s, my v cube and my QJ so I just ordered a YJ from cubedepot, and my one handed times should drop with a little practice. (Is there a such thing as big cubes one handed?)

P.S how does the this was origanally posted by... thing work?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 5, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> Is there a such thing as big cubes one handed?


 
Not in competitions thankfully.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

You can come to a cube meet at the Columbia mall on the 12th(the Tuesday before RH) at 1:00. Add me on facebook, I can add you to our group.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 5, 2012)

Allright I sent you a request (I think) but I might not be able to make it on the 12 because I might have football tryouts but I will have to check


----------



## Bob (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought a vehicle just for River Hill. Hopefully it makes it.


----------



## flee135 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Sorry, neither Felix nor I like BLD very much, so... xD


 
says who? I like the BLD events, I'm just not good at them.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

flee135 said:


> says who? I like the BLD events, I'm just not good at them.


 
I meant that you don't like it as much as Pyraminx, and I don't like it as much as OH, 6x6, and 7x7 xP

And you're like, twice my speed at BLD -__-


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bob said:


> I bought a vehicle just for River Hill. Hopefully it makes it.


 
Was the girl included?


----------



## Bob (Jun 5, 2012)

nlCuber22 said:


> Was the girl included?


 
lol, no, neighbor not included.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bob said:


> lol, no, neighbor not included.


 
Can you buy her as an accessory?


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 5, 2012)

Really excited now.
I looked at the psych sheet for pyraminx and I think I have a chance at getting top 3 assumming I practice lots and can get a sub10 average.... Must stay calm though.... Worrying doesn't help....


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Really excited now.
> I looked at the psych sheet for pyraminx and I think I have a chance at getting top 3 assumming I practice lots and can get a sub10 average.... Must stay calm though.... Worrying doesn't help....



lol. Just don't miss 3rd place by .06 like I did at Brown.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh that stinks... I'm doing tons of it now. I took a break for one day and my average of 100 went from ~9.5 to 10.8  I still have almost 2 weeks though.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

I should start practicing Pyraminx. I got 2nd at CSP with like, a 10 second average, but I want a sub-10 xD


----------



## jonlin (Jun 5, 2012)

Avg or single?
BTW, I signed up, but after this, expect me to not be around much.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Avg or single?
> BTW, I signed up, but after this, expect me to not be around much.



Average.

And why? O:


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 5, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I should start practicing Pyraminx. I got 2nd at CSP with like, a 10 second average, but I want a sub-10 xD


Practice it if you like it. But remember, practicing pyraminx takes away from practicing events that you may like more (and really want to do well in)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Practice it if you like it. But remember, practicing pyraminx takes away from practicing events that you may like more (and really want to do well in)



Not like I can compete in 7x7 while running the darn comp.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Really excited now.
> I looked at the psych sheet for pyraminx and I think I have a chance at getting top 3 assumming I practice lots and can get a sub10 average.... Must stay calm though.... Worrying doesn't help....



Keep in mind that there are still people who haven't registered yet and are fast at pyraminx.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I feel like there's a bunch of good people that haven't paid yet, and we can't see them on the psych sheet...0.0


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2012)

lolwhoops guys. forgot to register.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey!looking at the psych sheet I might be able to get second for OH after Keaton


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

Third for OH?

Dan's just amazing, Nat and I both practice OH more than the average person(sub-25 ), and many others are sub-30. Weren't you saying you were just sub-30 with 2H?


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Keep in mind that there are still people who haven't registered yet and are fast at pyraminx.



I know. I'm gonna try to be sub8 by then. If I average 9-11 now, how impossible is that goal?


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I know. I'm gonna try to be sub8 by then. If I average 9-11 now, how impossible is that goal?



Depends on your method, how good you are at turning fast/performing algorithms quickly. Sure it's possible, but unlikely to happen in 2 weeks unless you practice a lot.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wellll...... I did say looking at the psych sheet did'nt I? buut yea ur probably right


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ohh.. my bad looking at the wrong psych sheet


----------



## TheCoolCubes (Jun 6, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> Hey! looking at the psych sheet I might be able to get second for OH after Keaton!


 I know this is a stupid question, but what is a psych sheet?


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

It's this sheet on a competition website that tells everyone who ranks (taking thier past times from past comps.) where among everyone else,


----------



## TheCoolCubes (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Depends on your method, how good you are at turning fast/performing algorithms quickly. Sure it's possible, but unlikely to happen in 2 weeks unless you practice a lot.



If I weren't choosing to also write a 50k word novel this month I could do 300+ solves a day since school is out for me, but... Maybe 100 a day at least.
And 4bld
And 3x3
and 3bld
and 4x4
and OH
and... Nevermind. I'm gonna stop listing every even I want to practice this summer.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

Geez, do you do anything but cube? 0_o


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 6, 2012)

> Hey!looking at the psych sheet I might be able to get second for OH after Keaton



Sup. 

I think Rowe is going too.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

ha looking at everyones times now I suck at OH


----------



## Bob (Jun 6, 2012)

ah, to be young again, free of responsibility...


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

> ah, to be young again, free of responsibility...


 ummmm........ okkk



> I think Rowe is going too.


he's not registered...............yet


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Geez, do you do anything but cube? 0_o



You mean like write 50,000 word novels in 30 days? yeah.
How about creating an entire mythical world + language to go with it? (conlanging)
And I draw, and spend at least 1.5 hours a day doing karate.

During the summer I pretty much just cube, write, draw, conlang, and karate.
Plus I like learning languages.

Oh and I'd also like to point out that this summer I'm finishing Geometry and working through all of trig so I can be in calc as a sophomore.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> You mean like write 50,000 word novels in 30 days? yeah.
> How about creating an entire mythical world + language to go with it? (conlanging)
> And I draw, and spend at least 1.5 hours a day doing karate.
> 
> ...



...Well then...someone is busy @[email protected]
At least you're doing something productive


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Oh and I'd also like to point out that this summer I'm finishing Geometry and working through all of trig so I can be in calc as a sophomore.



what happened to Math analysis? And I'm doing Algebra 2 in eighth grade too.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 7, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> what happened to Math analysis? And I'm doing Algebra 2 in eighth grade too.



What's math analysis? You mean pre-calc? My parents (homeschooled  ) say that I'm good for calc after trig. 
I went through algebra 1 and most of 2 in 8th grade and finished alg2 and geometry this year.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 7, 2012)

aww lucky i have to do mathanalysis freshman year and calc sophmore


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2012)

Turns out I work now. Such a shame :-/.

It's a new job and I don't really want to **** them off. I doubt there's any chance of a refund...?


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 8, 2012)

Just registered. See you all there!


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 9, 2012)

Comp is almost here!!!

Im coming with u!!!!!!


----------



## jonlin (Jun 9, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Average.
> 
> And why? O:



Programming class.


----------



## Bob (Jun 11, 2012)

I booked a room at:

DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Columbia
5485 Twin Knolls Road
Columbia, Maryland 21045-3247
1-410-997-1060 

I heard where all the cool cats are staying.


----------



## chris410 (Jun 12, 2012)

Boo! I cannot make it, I had something come up last minute :-( Hopefully, I will be able to make it out to the next comp. Good luck everyone!


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 12, 2012)

All right, I am going. 7 hour drive but it is worth it. This year is going to be different because it will be the first competition i am going to with out my brother. We were both there last year at the summer competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 13, 2012)

Hope no one pops like how Ishmam and I popped this afternoon xD


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 13, 2012)

Yo that was stupid. 1:14 5x5 reduction, PLL at 1:34 and it pops -.- Would've beat me old PB (2:14) but like 35 seconds -_____________-


----------



## dancran (Jun 14, 2012)

Saw you guys by chance at the Columbia Mall today. Had no idea there was an event if I didn't ask. I will be there Saturday to have a good time hopefully. Looking forward to getting blown away by how fast everyone can solve and hopefully getting some tips! I'm around a 32 avg (probably worse under tournament conditions with people and pressure) and about to register. Will be first tournament!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Yo that was stupid. 1:14 5x5 reduction, PLL at 1:34 and it pops -.- Would've beat me old PB (2:14) but like 35 seconds -_____________-



Did you see my 6x6 pop? Half of the entire cube exploded xD



dancran said:


> Saw you guys by chance at the Columbia Mall today. Had no idea there was an event if I didn't ask. I will be there Saturday to have a good time hopefully. Looking forward to getting blown away by how fast everyone can solve and hopefully getting some tips! I'm around a 32 avg (probably worse under tournament conditions with people and pressure) and about to register. Will be first tournament!



You should've said hi!

If you're interested, we plan to do more cube meets in the future. If you add me on facebook, I can add you to the group so you know when we'll meet.


----------



## dancran (Jun 14, 2012)

I did say hi, that is how I found out about the event actually! Lucky for me it was the last day to register (even though I would be content to just come by and watch).


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

Must not have been paying attention, then xD

You'll probably learn that I'm the most active of our group ^_^"


----------



## dancran (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah when I stopped by, there were a bunch of you filming away from the main table. Was only there for a minute. Just registered!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 14, 2012)

64 people registered. This should be fun c:


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't worry Dancran, I'll be bad too  I solve around 25 but will do worse with everyone around me plus its my first comp


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> Don't worry Dancran, I'll be bad too  I solve around 25 but will do worse with everyone around me plus its my first comp



No need to be nervous! Just cube in front of people, it helps your confidence


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Did you see my 6x6 pop? Half of the entire cube exploded xD


 That was NOT a pop the core was broken so the cube fell apart



> No need to be nervous! Just cube in front of people, it helps your confidence


 I SUCK under pressure, for example today at the meet i had an 80% blindsolve success rate at about 1:00 but then Cory started filming and it suddenly dropped to 10% at about 58 secs


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> That was NOT a pop the core was broken so the cube fell apart
> 
> I SUCK under pressure, for example today at the meet i had an 80% blindsolve success rate at about 1:00 but then Cory started filming and it suddenly dropped to 10% at about 58 secs



xD

Well, you've just got to expose yourself to the public. Nothing like having 10-15 people staring at you, pressuring you. Got an 11.98 avg5 then, too xD


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 14, 2012)

yea I've been working on my BLD solves right now I average 56 seconds with a 75% success rate my memo times are around 20 seconds but they should drop with a lot of practice.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> No need to be nervous! Just cube in front of people, it helps your confidence



So true.
I cube at my karate studio, so I was pretty used to the people at my first comp. I was still really nervous but got a fine average for what I was avging at that time. After the comp I could record my solves without feeling any pressure at all, and I got faster (less pressured) doing it at karate too. Just think of it as practice time, not Impress other people time.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 15, 2012)

> 64 people registered. This should be fun c:


63


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 15, 2012)

Everything's set up... GET HYPE.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 16, 2012)

Be prepared for me to fail terribly


----------



## jonlin (Jun 16, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Be prepared for me to fail terribly



It's okay.
GOALS
Finals for everything besides 3x3(well, hope I do well, then)


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jun 16, 2012)

Despite incredible distraction, Dan Cohen sets 7x7 NAR with a 3:18.xx single. Had one jam during the solve. The kid solving next to him at the table was running his mouth about Dan and getting beat by him. Then when he was just over 3:00 and nearly finished two kids next to me start screaming about a world record. Dan didn't flinch, but come on kids!!! 

Congrats, Dan!


----------



## cityzach (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds just like River Hill Winter with a whole bunch of some what annoying competitors


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Despite incredible distraction, Dan Cohen sets 7x7 NAR with a 3:18.xx single. Had one jam during the solve. The kid solving next to him at the table was running his mouth about Dan and getting beat by him. Then when he was just over 3:00 and nearly finished two kids next to me start screaming about a world record. Dan didn't flinch, but come on kids!!!
> 
> Congrats, Dan!



I was? I was just joking around(and making a reference to a Feliks world record: "Hey, I'm still solving here!")


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 16, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Despite incredible distraction, Dan Cohen sets 7x7 NAR with a 3:18.xx single. Had one jam during the solve. The kid solving next to him at the table was running his mouth about Dan and getting beat by him. Then when he was just over 3:00 and nearly finished two kids next to me start screaming about a world record. Dan didn't flinch, but come on kids!!!
> 
> Congrats, Dan!



He must be used to the yelling. xD Shengshou?  And congrats to him!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyway, got a 15.68 OH solve and a sub-13 average 



Divineskulls said:


> He must be used to the yelling. xD Shengshou?  And congrats to him!



Yeah, he had a Shengshou


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 17, 2012)

I will redeem my myself in 4x4 at Nationals/CSP Fall

my average before competing - 58.xy

my average while competing - 1:05 -________-


And what do you know, I didn't fail at 3x3


----------



## jonlin (Jun 17, 2012)

3rd for pyra 
Sorry Icktahu


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

jonlin said:


> 3rd for pyra
> Sorry Icktahu



Eh no prob. I choked on the finals anyway. DNF (two misalignments), 10 (?), 9.78 (tried to stop the timer at 8.7, got it on video in slowmo HD, but alas... didn't realize at first), 10, 6 giving me a 10 something average. If it weren't for the DNF and the timer stop fail I probably would've beaten you  Everyone dropped like 1 second between 1st and finals though... That's what really killed me. If I had an 8.65 (?) avg in the finals like I did in the first round I'd have gotten it....
Still awesome though.
I got a modified wittwo (blindbiker22) and got some nice times with it. 3x3 was 26.xy avg. 4x4 was awesome for me. I had 1:18 avg with a 1:05 single  I either had 1 oll parity or none at all, it was awesome  5x5 got 2:44 and 2:33 (so close to cutoff!) when I avg 2:50-3:10. OH was good (51 avg) except for my one fail solve. Here's how it went: Cross, F2L, OLL, screw up PLL (an F perm?! I have a really nice OH alg for it...), F2L, screw up OLL, F2L, OLL, DNF at ~1:55 so I didn't hit the hard cutoff without getting to finish the average (second solve, first one was 44).
Pyraminx was really nice though except I was nervous in the finals... ERGH! D:

Oh, congrats Dan! My sister got your signature - I'm scanning it into my computer right now  That was really close to WR too, both single and mean! (then again, I don't know if 3 seconds of a mean difference is a huge amount in 7x7 - I average ~11-14 min)

I also traded my stickerless Lunhui for a crazy foot cube. I was really happy, but then I got home and did a foot solve on it... 6 MINUTES?! I average like 3-4... It locks up a ton, especially reverse cutting, but the size is nice. Anyone know of good mods for it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 17, 2012)

not gonna lie. a lot of annoying competitors. but i had fun nonetheless. also missing a black maru 4x4


----------



## jonlin (Jun 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Eh no prob. I choked on the finals anyway. DNF (two misalignments), 10 (?), 9.78 (tried to stop the timer at 8.7, got it on video in slowmo HD, but alas... didn't realize at first), 10, 6 giving me a 10 something average. If it weren't for the DNF and the timer stop fail I probably would've beaten you  Everyone dropped like 1 second between 1st and finals though... That's what really killed me. If I had an 8.65 (?) avg in the finals like I did in the first round I'd have gotten it....
> Still awesome though.
> I got a modified wittwo (blindbiker22) and got some nice times with it. 3x3 was 26.xy avg. 4x4 was awesome for me. I had 1:18 avg with a 1:05 single  I either had 1 oll parity or none at all, it was awesome  5x5 got 2:44 and 2:33 (so close to cutoff!) when I avg 2:50-3:10. OH was good (51 avg) except for my one fail solve. Here's how it went: Cross, F2L, OLL, screw up PLL (an F perm?! I have a really nice OH alg for it...), F2L, screw up OLL, F2L, OLL, DNF at ~1:55 so I didn't hit the hard cutoff without getting to finish the average (second solve, first one was 44).
> Pyraminx was really nice though except I was nervous in the finals... ERGH! D:
> ...



Now I understand in 32223, my two pairing is so inefficient.
Missing a black QJ pyraminx w/ smooth tiles.
So close to 5x5 cutoff! centertwist + lockup.


waffle=ijm said:


> not gonna lie. a lot of annoying competitors. but i had fun nonetheless. also missing a black maru 4x4


Nice meeting you, Waffle.


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 17, 2012)

> And what do you know, I didn't fail at 3x3


lol you would've done better if it wasn't for that pll DNF


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 17, 2012)

Man, as my first competition... This was pretty awesome. 7.32 i believe for 2x2, and 3x3 I believe was about 25? Either way it was cool, especially Dan's 7x7 North American Record!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 17, 2012)

crazycat29 said:


> lol you would've done better if it wasn't for that pll DNF



Never again will I DNF a PLL skip -_-


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Never again will I DNF a PLL skip -_-



What'd you do?



jonlin said:


> Now I understand in 32223, my two pairing is so inefficient.



I'm not sure what "Now I understand in 322223" means. I use Yau  I do 6 or 7 edges at once, then a normal 2 edge pairing.




jonlin said:


> Nice meeting you, Waffle.



But imagine me saying that  
@Waffo, I was the guy who said that I didn't have any parities after 4x4 round 1. BTW, what'd you do to your lingyun v2? It's freaking smooth and fast!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> @Waffo, I was the guy who said that I didn't have any parities after 4x4 round 1. BTW, what'd you do to your lingyun v2? It's freaking smooth and fast!



ohey. um. lubed it?


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

I lubed mine too, but it's nowhere near as fast or smooth as yours. Maybe mine just isn't as broken in.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 17, 2012)

Did you completely take it apart and lube it? That's what I did with the guhong v2 tht everyone seemed to like


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah... I mean, it's fast, but just not as good. How often do you lube yours waffle?


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Eh no prob. I choked on the finals anyway. DNF (two misalignments), 10 (?), 9.78 (tried to stop the timer at 8.7, got it on video in slowmo HD, but alas... didn't realize at first), 10, 6 giving me a 10 something average. If it weren't for the DNF and the timer stop fail I probably would've beaten you  Everyone dropped like 1 second between 1st and finals though... That's what really killed me. If I had an 8.65 (?) avg in the finals like I did in the first round I'd have gotten it....
> Still awesome though.
> I got a modified wittwo (blindbiker22) and got some nice times with it. 3x3 was 26.xy avg. 4x4 was awesome for me. I had 1:18 avg with a 1:05 single  I either had 1 oll parity or none at all, it was awesome  5x5 got 2:44 and 2:33 (so close to cutoff!) when I avg 2:50-3:10. OH was good (51 avg) except for my one fail solve. Here's how it went: Cross, F2L, OLL, screw up PLL (an F perm?! I have a really nice OH alg for it...), F2L, screw up OLL, F2L, OLL, DNF at ~1:55 so I didn't hit the hard cutoff without getting to finish the average (second solve, first one was 44).
> Pyraminx was really nice though except I was nervous in the finals... ERGH! D:
> ...



because everyone said i mod every cube i get fp), i'll tell you how to mod your crazy foot. first, make the corner stocks smooth the whole way around (just lightly take off the lines, nothing major) then lubix it and add 3 drops of maru


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Yeah... I mean, it's fast, but just not as good. How often do you lube yours waffle?



I lube mine pretty often but...washing it clean every now and then helps too.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> What'd you do?



It was a PLL skip, but my fingers covered up the back of the cube so I assumed it was a j-perm, did the j-perm, stopped the timer, and then realized it was a PLL skip. Would have been a 12 -_____-


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 17, 2012)

Ugh. Just calculated what my average would have been if I hadn't had my DNF (didn't change worst time) and my timer-stop-fail on the 9.78. I have the video in slo-mo and I clearly have my hands on the timer at 8.6, but I had to stop the timer again at 9.78.... Sigh...
Would've been 9.95 - not 3rd, but sub10...

Actually had my hands on timer at 8.40, 9.88 avg then.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 18, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> It was a PLL skip, but my fingers covered up the back of the cube so I assumed it was a j-perm, did the j-perm, stopped the timer, and then realized it was a PLL skip. Would have been a 12 -_____-



[Keaton + Jonathan]: "WHy you so stupid?!


----------



## crazycat29 (Jun 18, 2012)

> because everyone said i mod every cube i get (), i'll tell you how to mod your crazy foot. first, make the corner stocks smooth the whole way around (just lightly take off the lines, nothing major) then lubix it and add 3 drops of maru



I bought a wit two from you and it was AMAZING I didn't even know you could put torpedoes in that thing.


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Ugh. Just calculated what my average would have been if I hadn't had my DNF (didn't change worst time) and my timer-stop-fail on the 9.78. I have the video in slo-mo and I clearly have my hands on the timer at 8.6, but I had to stop the timer again at 9.78.... Sigh...
> Would've been 9.95 - not 3rd, but sub10...
> 
> Actually had my hands on timer at 8.40, 9.88 avg then.



There is a significant delay between the timer and the display.


----------



## NoHacer (Jun 18, 2012)

I would go but I broke a finger today... time to practice OH


----------



## cityzach (Jun 18, 2012)

NoHacer said:


> I would go but I broke a finger today... time to practice OH



This comp was yesterday..


----------



## Bob (Jun 18, 2012)

NoHacer said:


> I would go but I broke a finger today... time to practice OH



So you would have gone to yesterday's competition had you not broken a finger today?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jun 18, 2012)

I had to leave before awards. When are the results going to be posted?


----------



## Bob (Jun 18, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> I had to leave before awards. When are the results going to be posted?



They already are.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RiverHillSummer2012


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 19, 2012)

lol I placed in 2H


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2012)

lol I placed in 7x7.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 19, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> *not gonna lie. a lot of annoying competitors.* but i had fun nonetheless. also missing a black maru 4x4



strong this, lol

also 9sec full step F perm ftw


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 19, 2012)

top 15% in the world at pyra, top 10% in US.




SWEET.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 19, 2012)

lol I placed in pyraminx


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 19, 2012)

loliplacedin7x7.

owait.


----------

